# eddy merckx team sc red white and blue w/stars



## suburbancycles (Oct 31, 2007)

This is a 57cm i think it is a team sc

it has carbon wrapped chainstays
will be built complete when i get my hands on an Italian bb octalink 109 spindle
just built chris king wheelset with dt swiss 1.2 all black red hubs

specialized barmac intergrated bar stem combo, all carbon


----------



## SteelSteedMan (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice. That's the Freddy Rodriguez U.S. Champion model. Very cool. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Chainstays are not carbon.

carbon fibre cloth wrap over the Al chainstay.


----------



## suburbancycles (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry my mistake


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I have that bike ( albeit in a different colour scheme) - tremendous bike, great riding bike.

enjoy it.


----------

